# checking oil pressure



## bayhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

doing a cam swap this weekend and was wondering how to check oil pressure?? somebody told me if the light doesnt come on im good....doesnt seem to safe to me. will a predator tell me the oil pressure?? :cool

06 gto


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

If it's worth a dernd it should. Don't count on being able to tune your cam with it though.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I think the Preadator does. I wouldn't worry too much about oil pressure with a simple cam swap unless you removed and installed cam barrings.


----------



## bayhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

i seen on here that as soon as u start the car back up after cam swap u should carefully watch ur oil pressure...so i was just wondering. as far as tuning the car its going directly over to livernois motorsports for the treatment. its 228r cam so hopefully it should wake up a bit. i do have long tubes, x-pipe and cat-less mids as well. next step is clutch and then probably gonna focus on beefn up drive train before the heads go on. thx fellas.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

FYI my oil press sencer was bad. it never showed when i went down to 5psi or whatever it was... could have been like 1psi for all i know... the result was spun bearing.

of coarse i was driving and didn't have anything hooked up to it when it happened.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Buy a JHP center consol gauges. They're plug and play for the 05-06 gtos up until the end of January production. The February through July 06 gtos get screwed and don't have the harness under the gauge pod door so you gotta buy the $80 connecting cables along with the gauges and have them professionally installed instead of doing it yourself with a simple snap connector. Tells you your oil pressure and volts. Just make sure you have a can of personal lubricant and a stick to bite down on when you see the price. All that said, I love mine and are my 2nd favorie mod, behind my JHP low profile e-cutouts.


----------

